# George Benton RAMC Dunkirk



## Stella Thornton (Aug 25, 2017)

Please can someone tell me how to contact the originator of this information about George Benton - I am his Grandaughter and have some info about Dunkirk and where he served afterwards but would like to know more.
He received the freedom of La Panne for his services to the allied servicemen.
Many Thanks
Stella


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Stella. To contact a member, click on his name below his avatar...




​...this opens up a box. One thing to look for is to see when the last time the member was online A. If the date is recent there is a good chance you can reach him by clicking in the "Start a Conversation" B.





​


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 30, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome to the forum Stella. To contact a member, click on his name below his avatar...
> 
> View attachment 381649
> ​...this opens up a box. One thing to look for is to see when the last time the member was online A. If the date is recent there is a good chance you can reach him by clicking in the "Start a Conversation" B.
> ...


I'm so sorry


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Why? Even some longtime members don't know. Which member are you looking for?


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 30, 2017)

Fubar 57 Unfortunately I am not a IT forum guru! Thank you so much for telling me how to connect with the person who originally posted the piece about my Grandad - unfortunately the layout of this website does not translate well on an iPhone so I'm having difficulties even going to the original screen to see his avitar... can you help? 
I just would like to know where he got this info please so I can chase it up and read it 
Thank you. Oh and clearly I cocked up my basic profile as I'm female!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Searching as we speak. I have way too many days off so this will be my focus this week. Feel free to call me George

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 30, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Searching as we speak. I have way too many days off so this will be my focus this week. Feel free to call me George


That's really very kind of you I do know what FUBAR means and it has made me chuckle - my grandad is George! 
There is a similar event in the new film Dunkirk that is mentioned in this forum and I just wanted to know where it originally came from - if it was a newspaper article or war correspondence - I have no idea what kind no of forum this is but when I swear he's the web about Sgt George Benton Dunkirk this came up . Hope this makes sence


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome to the site , Stella. 

The post was sent by Njaco in his thread titled... "This Day in the War in Europe: The Beginning". It is in the post #899. The link to the thread and the page with the post below.

This Day in the War in Europe: The Beginning

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome Stella. If you need any help just feel free to ask. Our staff and membership will try and help however we can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 30, 2017)

God sorry typo - I'm a nightmare! It should read ... but when I searched the web about Sgt ... apologies


Wurger said:


> Welcome to the site , Stella.
> 
> The post was sent by Njaco in his thread titled... "This Day in the War in Europe: The Beginning". It is in the post #899. The link to the thread and the page with the post below.
> 
> This Day in the War in Europe: The Beginning



You have no idea how much you help means to me Thank yo so much for your kindness


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 30, 2017)

Stella Thornton said:


> God sorry typo - I'm a nightmare! It should read ... but when I searched the web about Sgt ... apologies
> 
> 
> You have no idea how much you help means to me Thank yo so much for your kindness


Would like to wave back but no ideas how to do that so just pretend I did wave ok!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

If Chris (Njaco) can't help, he may have gotten his info from here...1 Jun 1940 | World War II Database The author is still active and may be able to help as well...Alan Chanter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 30, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome Stella. If you need any help just feel free to ask. Our staff and membership will try and help however we can.



Thank you - I am very greatful to you all of you for helping me - I just would really like to get to the bottom of where this extraordinary information about my Grandad came from - I am ex Army and know a bit about my Grandfather'service and clearly Dunkirk ... but to actually see his name in a forum and details of what he did was a bit mind blowing ... so again Thank you for your kindness - I'm sorry I'm not very good on this website using a iPhone or technology in general! 
What is this site ? Are you all serving and ex military - is it a forum for specialist knowledge and debates or people with special interests ? Am I allowed to ask?


----------



## parsifal (Aug 30, 2017)

That thread "This day in the War in Europe" was a project worth doing I think, if it can help in ways like that. It was a privilege to contribute to that effort, I'm proud of what Chris and I, and others, achieved in that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 30, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> If Chris (Njaco) can't help, he may have gotten his info from here...1 Jun 1940 | World War II Database The author is still active and may be able to help as well...Alan Chanter


How can I thank you George? 
That is brilliant news - I will try and send the author a message now before I go to bed. 
You have been very kind - 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 30, 2017)

parsifal said:


> That thread "This day in the War in Europe" was a project worth doing I think, if it can help in ways like that. It was a privilege to contribute to that effort, I'm proud of what Chris and I, and others, achieved in that thread.


Sorry .... - did you find the information about Sgt George Benton RAMC?? 
Can I ask where did you find it and am I able to download a copy?


----------



## parsifal (Aug 30, 2017)

hi stella

no it wasn't me. My friend chris ("Njaco") was the person that found that information and posted it. I have an entry 1 june 1940 in that thread for the events affecting the BEF and French forces trapped in the encirclement on that day. But I did not mention your grandfathers name in my account.

By 1 June the allies were being placed under extreme pressure and the commanders on the spot were doubtful they could hold the perimeter much longer. At the evacuation points, the ships and embarkation points were by this stage under near continuous attack. It is not an exaggeration to equate what was happening to Dante's vision of hell. Despite this, the defenders, both French and British, held their nerve and fought hard to keep the germans at bay for several more days. it was, as they say, one of those miraculous moments in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2017)

Stella Thornton said:


> Thank you - I am very greatful to you all of you for helping me - I just would really like to get to the bottom of where this extraordinary information about my Grandad came from - I am ex Army and know a bit about my Grandfather'service and clearly Dunkirk ... but to actually see his name in a forum and details of what he did was a bit mind blowing ... so again Thank you for your kindness - I'm sorry I'm not very good on this website using a iPhone or technology in general!
> *What is this site ? Are you all serving and ex military - is it a forum for specialist knowledge and debates or people with special interests ? Am I allowed to ask?*



We are a forum of likeminded people who all share a deep interest in WW2 and history, and an immense love for aviation and anything that flies.

We all come from different walks of life. We all have different jobs. Some of us have served in the military, some of us have not. We are an international forum, our membership literally spans the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Aug 30, 2017)

There are serving military, veterans, kids old men, all people with a common interest in military history and military policy, with emphasis on aircraft and technology. the focus is WWII. There are people who are more artistic, make models, people who want to discuss, people who want to learn stuff. Its pretty wide ranging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 31, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We are a forum of likeminded people who all share a deep interest in WW2 and history, and an immense love for aviation and anything that flies.
> 
> We all come from different walks of life. We all have different jobs. Some of us have served in the military, some of us have not. We are an international forum, our membership literally spans the world.


Well Thank you for allowing me to join and being so welcoming

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 31, 2017)

parsifal said:


> hi stella
> 
> no it wasn't me. My friend chris ("Njaco") was the person that found that information and posted it. I have an entry 1 june 1940 in that thread for the events affecting the BEF and French forces trapped in the encirclement on that day. But I did not mention your grandfathers name in my account.
> 
> By 1 June the allies were being placed under extreme pressure and the commanders on the spot were doubtful they could hold the perimeter much longer. At the evacuation points, the ships and embarkation points were by this stage under near continuous attack. It is not an exaggeration to equate what was happening to Dante's vision of hell. Despite this, the defenders, both French and British, held their nerve and fought hard to keep the germans at bay for several more days. it was, as they say, one of those miraculous moments in history.



Yes I read your work - it's amazing where you get the info from and I listened to the broadcast on the internet of the american war correspondents accounts last night - such an amazing vivid account of that day.
How can I contact your friend Njaco? Or could you ask him to contact me please?


----------



## Stella Thornton (Aug 31, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome Stella. If you need any help just feel free to ask. Our staff and membership will try and help however we can.



Thank you for your warm welcome I feel that in the few short days I have been on the site you have all been so helpful ... I'm intregued about all the little points and different trophies you have!
You will have to forgive my complete naiveity
As I'm working all this out - I do not have any 
Information to join in with I was as you say just passing through when I saw your website discussing Dunkirk ... hope you don't mind if I stick around!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 31, 2017)

Stella, ive sent the following PM for you to Chris

"Hi Chris

There is a new member called Stella Thornton interested in contacting about an entry in the this Day in Europe thread. Her grandfather is a sgt Benton and his name appears in the 1 june entry (post 899 I think). When you are about again, can you try and contact her please. There is a separate thread dealing with the issue ("George Benton RAMC Dunkirk").

Thank in advance

Regards

Michael"


----------



## Stella Thornton (Sep 1, 2017)

parsifal said:


> Stella, ive sent the following PM for you to Chris
> 
> "Hi Chris
> 
> ...


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Stella Thornton (Sep 1, 2017)

parsifal said:


> That thread "This day in the War in Europe" was a project worth doing I think, if it can help in ways like that. It was a privilege to contribute to that effort, I'm proud of what Chris and I, and others, achieved in that thread.


I have just written to Njaco and thanked him 
I would also like to thank you so much for doing the project - because otherwise I would not now be able to read the wonderful things my Grandad did during operation Dynamo - Dunkirk. 
I have (hopefully) managed to attach a couple of but I have from a Sunday magazine dated 1979 for you to read - I hope you find it interesting. 
My son is also called George after my Grandad because I was so proud of him. 
Please accept my warmest thanks for keeping the past alive and accessible. 
Stella


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2017)

Stella, I also messaged Njaco through facebook, as we are personal friends. I hope he'll be able to contact you shortly.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stella Thornton (Sep 2, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Stella, I also messaged Njaco through facebook, as we are personal friends. I hope he'll be able to contact you shortly.



Thank you Marcel - Njaco has sent me a message and I am waiting to see what he thought of the information I sent to him. 
You guy's are so helpful!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 4, 2017)

no worries. Hope you enjoy reading that thread. It was a monumental task, but worth it. I got more out of that effort than I put into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stella Thornton (Sep 4, 2017)

parsifal said:


> no worries. Hope you enjoy reading that thread. It was a monumental task, but worth it. I got more out of that effort than I put into it.


Have you read the attachments I sent you??
From a Sunday paper back in 1979 - about my Grandfather? Wondered what you thought!


----------

